# Waiting..and scared about funding



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all

Im having a meltdown moment. We are being seen by St Barts with a view to having icsi. Our next appointment isnt until February (trying to get answers about why at the moment) and I am so scared that our PCT might pull funding before then. We are under Mid Essex and I have heard the terrible news about neighbouring PCT pulling funding. Anyone got any info on Mid Essex and liklihood it might take away funding? Feel like I am holding my breath waiting for appointment, for test results and for bad news. Wish I could hibernate! 

Love

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi I fall within SW Essex PCT and have been put in the terrible position of having funding stopped. I read in the paper today that they are over £40 million in debt!!!!! Anyway, now I have to go back to my doctor and try to appeal. If I wait until April 2011 for the new funding to be announced I will be 38 and then by the time we get through from the initial consult to the treatment I will be 39 and am really worrying that my time is running out as age isn't on my side. Do NHS stop treatment at 39?

Good luck flowersinthewindow 

Xx


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi BooBoo13

I am so sorry and angry for you. I am not an expert and I think different PCTs have their own guidelines but i think you are right that they stop funding at 39yrs for the woman. Not sure if this is at time of referral or treatment. Best of luck to you.

Love 
Flowersinthewindow


----------

